# Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1650 OC GDDR6



## W1zzard (Apr 22, 2020)

We put NVIDIA's new GTX 1650 GDDR6 to the test. The upgraded memory offers a +50% bandwidth increase, which definitely helps make up some ground against the GTX 1650 Super and RX 5500 XT. Since Gigabyte installed 14 Gbps chips and clocked them lower, memory OC works really well, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## Rowsol (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm surprised at the noise of the cooler. It's quieter than I thought after reading this review https://www.newegg.com/Product/SingleProductReview?ReviewID=10352331


----------



## _Flare (Apr 22, 2020)

my powerestricted GDDR5 card does 56.4FPS avg in Unigine Heaven with +120 and +999 in Afterburner


			http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/20/04/22/rdd.png
		

it´s this exact Card and Bios








						Inno3D GTX 1650 VBIOS
					

4 GB GDDR5, 1485 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				



W1zzard did only this with the G6 card


			https://tpucdn.com/review/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-1650-oc-gddr6/images/overclocked-performance.png


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 22, 2020)

I‘m Testing only a subset of heaven, scores are not comparable


----------



## Darksword (Apr 22, 2020)

As you mention in your summary, this card is 100% pointless when you can get a 1650 Super (which is 25% faster) for *$159.99*.


----------



## _Flare (Apr 23, 2020)

didn´t know that W1zzard  thanks for the info
and Darksword you are right, speaking in euros endprices are similar:
1650G5 145€ (i paid less and even got a twinfan, some weeks ago)
1650G6 155€
1650S 170€


----------



## notb (Apr 23, 2020)

Darksword said:


> As you mention in your summary, this card is 100% pointless when you can get a 1650 Super (which is 25% faster) for *$159.99*.


Keyword: taxes.

Looking at a single source (prices inc. VAT):





						NVIDIA Graphics Cards | NVIDIA GeForce GPU | SCAN UK
					

Shop the full range of GeForce RTX & GTX graphic cards. Upgrade your PC to the next generation ray tracing, 4K and VR ready gaming graphics cards by NVIDIA.




					www.scan.co.uk
				



Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1650 MINI ITX OC 4GB GDDR5 : *£142*
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1650 D6 OC 4GB GDDR6 : *£150*
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1650 SUPER OC 4GB GDDR6 : *£165*


----------



## HD64G (Apr 23, 2020)

@W1zzard : How come that RX5600XT isn't included in the performance, efficiency and power consumption lists? Since there isn't any factory reference model, pick one of the best quality ones (Pulse maybe?) and add that.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 23, 2020)

HD64G said:


> @W1zzard : How come that RX5600XT isn't included in the performance, efficiency and power consumption lists? Since there isn't any factory reference model, pick one of the best quality ones (Pulse maybe?) and add that.


I lean towards picking the XFX THICC II as that's closer to the middle of what's available


----------



## rainzor (Apr 23, 2020)

Rowsol said:


> I'm surprised at the noise of the cooler. It's quieter than I thought after reading this review https://www.newegg.com/Product/SingleProductReview?ReviewID=10352331



That's a 1650 Super with 100W of power usage, no wonder it's loud when fan has to spin faster to keep temps in check.



Darksword said:


> As you mention in your summary, this card is 100% pointless when you can get a 1650 Super (which is 25% faster) for *$159.99*.



Fastest card without 6pin power connector will always have it's audience i guess.


----------



## looks (Apr 25, 2020)

is this card using the new turing nvenc like the 1650 super or is it still using the old volta nvenc like the gddr5 1650.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 25, 2020)

looks said:


> is this card using the new turing nvenc like the 1650 super or is it still using the old volta nvenc like the gddr5 1650.


Correct, it's still the same GTX 1650 TU117 GPU









						Video Encode and Decode GPU Support Matrix
					

Find the related video encoding and decoding support for all NVIDIA GPU products.




					developer.nvidia.com


----------



## JWMiddleton (Jul 6, 2020)

rainzor said:


> Fastest card without 6pin power connector will always have it's audience i guess.



That is why I bought it. Recently I picked up a Dell OptiPlex 7020 MT with i5-4590 for $133 shipped + tax. The PSU is proprietary with only 290 watts, but still supplies 75 watts to the PCIe-3 slot. I found that this card at $159 was the best I could do. I am very pleased with it. Since service tag was regesistered with Microsoft by Dell, I was able to installed Win 10 Pro 2004 free without having to authenticate.


----------

